# Blank Tags for screen printing



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi,
I've read through a bunch of these discussions on tags, and all options and suppliers kind of make my head swim. So rather than reading back through all of them and getting more confused, I figured I'd ask this directly.

I'm a screen printer, and I would like to try to screen print my own tags to put in my shirts. Can I buy a sheet of the tag material and gang print about 100 tags at one time and then cut them apart, to sew into my shirts? If yes, where can I buy a sheet of this material? And I'm assuming there are multiple options for the material: fabric or paper type. I'm guessing the fabric type is better for traditional screen printing. Is this specialty material, or could I buy it by the yard at a fabric store?

Thanks for any help!
rusty


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you thought about screen printing the tag directly onto the shirt instead of on a paper or fabric tag?

I'm not sure where to get the blank fabric tags, but hopefully another member will have the info.


----------

